

San Francisco Hacker House Has Space! - dangrover

Hacker House in San Francisco has a room available for two months, beginning February 1st and ending April 1st.<p>It's a good sized room and costs $870.83/month. You'll be living with three guys who either run or work at tech startups in San Francisco (Divvyshot, Rapleaf, Disqus and Justin.tv)<p>Email dan at dangrover.com to set up a time to come see the place.<p>Features:<p>- Hardwood floors<p>- Gigantic windows and lots of sunlight<p>- Rooftop access with excellent view of the city<p>- Shared common room to put desks and computers (though the room you'd be renting has room too)<p>- High speed wireless internet access (12Mbps DSL)<p>- Located in the Lower Haight, with tons of bars, cafes and restaurants within walking distance<p>- Washer and dryer<p>- Dog
======
kalvin
Not a hacker house, but hacker-minded: We've got a spot opening up February
4th (8 months+) at 8th and Howard in SOMA. Two conscientious guys who're into
startups, one CS, one business-minded. Details at
<http://www.jasonandkalvin.com>

~~~
kelnos
Shame, that sounds just about perfect for me. I've been living in the south
bay/peninsula for the past 5.5 years and would love to move to SF (SOMA
required, due to the Caltrain commute), but I won't be moving until summer at
the earliest.

Ah well... I'm sure someone will snap it up quickly!

~~~
kalvin
Shoot me an email at the address in my profile in case we need someone in the
summer or at the end of our lease in September :)

------
mattwdelong
Don't want to hijack your thread, but maybe it could be like the job threads
we have on here. (of course, bringing more exposure to your thread..I think
the spot will fill up quickly anyway).

Any opportunities like this in Boston with vacancy come March/April?

~~~
dangrover
Last I heard, grinich (HN username) is starting one in Boston.

------
seriously
2 months? really? You should probably be subsidizing the rent for anyone
willing to only live somewhere 2 months. That's barely time to unpack.

~~~
cabalamat
If someone's moving to SF and wants somewhere temporary while they find
somewhere more permanent, this might be just the job.

------
benradler
I'd love to take up the offer, but sadly I've got a few more months in my
current spot.

